# Theraband Gold for shooting 11mm steel balls.



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

Does anyone know what is a good band cut sized for shooting 11mm carbon steel balls that weight 5.44 grams? I used Theraband Gold that is cut 20mm at the fork and 15mm at the pouch and the balls seems to drop fairly quickly. It doesn't seem as if that cut is enough to adequately propel an 11mm steel ball. I plan using 11mm for pest control and want to train with it also.

The Slingshot Channel Theraband calculator http://slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html.

recommends using 2 bands per side regardless of how much band life or power you set as a preference. I tried double bands and didn't like it at all. Seems to excessive and difficult to shoot. Also, I didn't see any of the expert slingshot shooters using double bands to hunt with on YouTube.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Try 30mm-25mm tapered maxed out


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think that calculator is for the old formula anyway. This new stuff won’t shoot worth a hoot. I’d like to see ya move on to some better elastic. Just my $.02.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

There's a lot of personal preference involved in cutting bands.

To give that latex a fair run at that ammo, I'd go a bit heavier that your current cut.

I'd try 22 or 25mm on the wide end and maybe 17 or 18 on the narrow end.

That assumes the active length of your bands is about 1/5 of your draw length. You'll need even more width if the stretch is less.


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Have a look at Wayne of Cattyshack fame. He hunts and now uses nothing but 11mm. Check out Cattyshack on YouTube and his site that sells bands and provides good info at www.cattyshack.co.uk

I am not a friend or employees just a recent customer.

Hope this helps.

Geoff


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Talaman said:


> Have a look at Wayne of Cattyshack fame. He hunts and now uses nothing but 11mm. Check out Cattyshack on YouTube and his site that sells bands and provides good info at www.cattyshack.co.uk
> 
> I am not a friend or employees just a recent customer.
> 
> ...


That's correct Talaman,

However Wayne is out of stock for 1mm Sheshou Band, https://www.cattyshack.co.uk/product/1mm-sheshou-band/






I could only find elsewhere at Dan Kung https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/sheshou-guru-flatband_2726?position=4&list=BYyXRtkVZNmTpkIVOP-DJuBDOw9co0oavfFyNqT2T6k (slightly cheaper at Dan Kung too.)

I am waiting for a order I place on the 14th of june for 1mm Sheshou guru to be used with my slingshot rifle.

I don't work for any of them and paid full price. Pretty expensive but I need to used double theraband gold so it works out cheaper actually. 50-20mm tapper 135mm active band length, 690mm draw 104m/s (341fps) 8mm lead double theraband gold. Here is my rifle https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123738-questions-about-getting-max-perfomance-on-the-flymars-a-hunting-slingshot-rifle-with-12mm-lead/

Salutations to all at slingshotforum. :thumbsup:


----------

